# PLEASE HELP! What is this on my plants!



## Vulcan78 (Dec 10, 2011)

I noticed today some kind of growth on my plants, I tried to see if it would just wash off but it didnt and I cant seem to find anything online that shows it. Can anyone else explain what this is? Thanks for the help


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

is that lucky bamboo in there? My guess is it is not a true aquatic plant and what you are seeing is not growth but the leaf melting.


----------



## Vulcan78 (Dec 10, 2011)

yes I think that is lucky bamboo. If thats the case then I'll take it out right away. I just recently added that in there too. That would answer that. hopefully solves it. Do those bamboo put off chemicals or something?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I never tried or bothered with this plant but I read that only the roots and part of the stalk can be submerged but not the top part with the leaves.. and that it will slowly rot away if you submerged the whole plant.
Why not use a true aquatic plant? I can give you a couple of my Echinodorus Cordifolius Marble Queen if you want.. easy to grow.. and bonus it will also grow emersed.


----------



## Vulcan78 (Dec 10, 2011)

my wife had the plants with some vase's that she had with water in them. I assumed they could be submerged but obviously im incorrect haha.

That would be awesome if you dont mind. But im in the US would that be a problem?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

actually, they can grow under water if you have part of the leaves outside of your tank. I have lucky bamboo with only root and part of the stalk under water. Lately, I discover a new grow came out at the base. And it becomes a stalk and a few leaves, and it is growing fast trying to reach the surface. And it doesn't look like the water is rotting the new grow at all.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

The bottom leaves (upright with a droop at the top) appear to be peace lilly maybe?


----------



## Vulcan78 (Dec 10, 2011)

Right now I have amazon swords,Egeria densa, and something else, I'll have to take a picture and post it, maybe you guys could tell me what it is. I bought it in a bunch at my local petstore. I thinking about doing a large water change to see if it clears up my problem, I also removed the lucky bamboo, even though they were growing amazingly in there. Otherwise im not sure what to do to find out what is growing on my plants. Also, i might try leaving the light off for a couple of days to see if its some sort of algae growth. If you guys have any other ideas please let me know


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The stuff growing on the leaves is what is known as Green Spot Algae (GSA).

What is Green Spot Algae?
Circular, thin, bright green spots that grow strongly to the surface of glass, rocks, and plant leaves.

The cause of GSA:
-Excess light
-Excess nutrients

How to get rid of it:
-don't overfeed
-do regular tank cleaning and frequent water changes to prevent

Further readings:
Green Spot Algae Treament Suggestions - Aquarium Plants
Fast and easiest way to remove green spot algae?
Freshwater Algae Types: An Illustrated Guide - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
PlantGeek :: View topic - Green Spot Algae
Green spot algae


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Good eyes and great research as usual


----------



## Vulcan78 (Dec 10, 2011)

just received 5 zebra nerite snails today. Now lets see if this helps solve my problem, along with some good tank cleaning. Also, do you guys run co2 in your tanks? I dont use it yet, but am thinking about it. Pros/cons?


----------

